# Roasted Hatch Chilies and Making Seasoning



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 25, 2021)

On my 3rd round of roasting Hatch Peppers.  Freezing some and drying some to make a seasoning.  Man it takes a lot of peppers.  I messed up and season about over.  Albertson rose the price from .67 to .99.  Getting ready to run up to get some more hopefully.  Knew should of went yesterday.  Market Street has hooked me up in past with thier seasoning they get but another thing the virus killed.  I ordered some and it is bland.  Going to try make my own.  I have asked couple members but figured put it out there for some of you chile heads.  Does anyone have a recipe that might work with these peppers?  I never really made my own before and unsure of what amounts to use.


----------



## cutplug (Aug 25, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> On my 3rd round of roasting Hatch Peppers.  Freezing some and drying some to make a seasoning.  Man it takes a lot of peppers.  I messed up and season about over.  Albertson rose the price from .67 to .99.  Getting ready to run up to get some more hopefully.  Knew should of went yesterday.  Market Street has hooked me up in past with thier seasoning they get but another thing the virus killed.  I ordered some and it is bland.  Going to try make my own.  I have asked couple members but figured put it out there for some of you chile heads.  Does anyone have a recipe that might work with these peppers?  I never really made my own before and unsure of what amounts to use.
> 
> View attachment 508886
> View attachment 508885
> ...


Nice! I need to get on it as well. Most stores around here are not doing the roasting parties this year because of worker shortage.  
 I would think that just dry and powder as is. You can always add additional spices as needed.
 I can not find the hot ones this year but last year I roasted 10 pounds of hot and froze them. Man are they good!
 This guy has some great products but not any hatch. 




__





						Hermans Hot Sauce
					





					hermanshotsauce.com


----------



## cutplug (Aug 25, 2021)

I notice you don't have much char on those peppers. How are you roasting? They look like they peel easily.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 25, 2021)

Good thing I went when I did.  Took the rest of the medium.  Got a bag of hot.  They have a lot of those left and they are hot.  I just mix them.  Need 12 of these for 

 tallbm
 green chile stew this weekend.







This is that seasoning I bought.  $10 for a little jar.  Not much flavor but taste like oregano which I am not a fan of.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 25, 2021)

cutplug said:


> Nice! I need to get on it as well. Most stores around here are not doing the roasting parties this year because of worker shortage.
> I would think that just dry and powder as is. You can always add additional spices as needed.
> I can not find the hot ones this year but last year I roasted 10 pounds of hot and froze them. Man are they good!
> This guy has some great products but not any hatch.
> ...





cutplug said:


> I notice you don't have much char on those peppers. How are you roasting? They look like they peel easily.


They usual don't roast them very good at the market and I don't like processing a whole box at a time.  Last year I had to re-roast and boy what a mess!  I just buy them little at a time and do at my own pace.  I roasted these on the Weber E410 this time and where perfect.  I learned I been using the wrong side of the grill for searing.  Doing this you can tell where your hot spots are mine is the right side.  I just go until they start blistering then throw them in a bowl with a lid.  Let sit a hour and they peel off in one big peace.  That scraper works great to de-seed.


----------



## cutplug (Aug 25, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> They usual don't roast them very good at the market and I don't like processing a whole box at a time.  Last year I had to re-roast and boy what a mess!  I just buy them little at a time and do at my own pace.  I roasted these on the Weber E410 this time and where perfect.  I learned I been using the wrong side of the grill for searing.  Doing this you can tell where your hot spots are mine is the right side.  I just go until they start blistering then throw them in a bowl with a lid.  Let sit a hour and they peel off in one big peace.  That scraper works great to de-seed.


The bench scraper is a great idea for the seeds. I do not have a gaser so I just put them in my pellet grill (or charcoal) and hit them with the propane torch.
 I need to get some ASAP.  Glad you scored some hot ones!
 Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 25, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> On my 3rd round of roasting Hatch Peppers.  Freezing some and drying some to make a seasoning.  Man it takes a lot of peppers.  I messed up and season about over.  Albertson rose the price from .67 to .99.  Getting ready to run up to get some more hopefully.  Knew should of went yesterday.  Market Street has hooked me up in past with thier seasoning they get but another thing the virus killed.  I ordered some and it is bland.  Going to try make my own.  I have asked couple members but figured put it out there for some of you chile heads.  Does anyone have a recipe that might work with these peppers?  I never really made my own before and unsure of what amounts to use.
> 
> View attachment 508886
> View attachment 508885
> ...


Lookin good!! Those will be great in the Green Chile Posole!!

Out of curiosity, has anyone dehydrated these guys without roasting and with skin on? Do they grind up into powder fine that way?

Also anyone ever smoke and dehydrate any of these and turn into a powder?

I'm just curious and I love efficiency where I can find it :D


As for a good seasoning 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 I would start with just straight dehydrated and ground hatch chilies and see what flavor it adds.  
Then I would slowly add in a little garlic, onion, and salt and see how each one changed the seasoning flavor profile where I would want the pepper to be the star of the show.

You can always just do a SPOG+Hatch Powder for a grilling or BBQ seasoning keeping each ingredient separate so you could tune the flavor as you seasoned the food :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 26, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone dehydrated these guys without roasting and with skin on? Do they grind up into powder fine that way?


I was going to do that until I read the skin to thick.  I will drop one in on my next batch and see how it does.  I would of preferred to just buy the powder but you never know what you are getting.  That stuff expensive and would hate to get some bland powder like that seasoning I bought.



tallbm said:


> As for a good seasoning
> 
> BrianGSDTexoma
> 
> ...


I trying to duplicate that seasoning I got from Market Street before.  I still have some and that stuff is golden!  They got it in 5 lb bags  but could not tell me who made it.  Brooksire had the same stuff but not this year.  Only thing I know for sure is cumin and lighty salted.  I not going to have a lot to work with as takes a ton of peppers to make powder.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 26, 2021)

Those look great . I just had fresh Hatch chilies  for the first time last week . Haven't dried any yet , but when I dry and grind for powder I leave the skin on and the seeds in .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 27, 2021)

Finishing up the peppers.  Last batch is hot ones. That grill does not see much use.  Sure works great for this!  I order some heavy duty flavor Bars for it.  Thanks for the help Chopsaw.    I ended up finding more of that seasoning.  I forgot Market Street hooked me up twice last year.


----------



## cutplug (Aug 27, 2021)

Looking real good! If you want to save yourself from cleaning two pans I use the thin produce plastic bags to sweat the peppers in.
 A little bit of a time saver.
 I hope I can still find some peppers this weekend.
 Thanks for sharing your process.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 27, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I ended up finding more of that seasoning.


I just got back from the store . They still have a bunch of peppers , but they're looking pretty rough . They had these dry powders , so I bought some . 
The one that says seasoning is really good . 








BrianGSDTexoma said:


> heavy duty flavor Bars for it.


I bought the heat deflectors too . Really made a difference on my 310 . Hope it helps yours out too .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 27, 2021)

cutplug said:


> Looking real good! If you want to save yourself from cleaning two pans I use the thin produce plastic bags to sweat the peppers in.
> A little bit of a time saver.
> I hope I can still find some peppers this weekend.
> Thanks for sharing your process.


I really messed up on this batch.  I closed the grill lid without thinking.  Peppers got way over cooked and a major PITA processing.  A lot of juice came out.  I poured most down the drain before I realized it was liquid gold.  I will add what little left to my green chile stew tomorrow.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I just got back from the store . They still have a bunch of peppers , but they're looking pretty rough . They had these dry powders , so I bought some .
> The one that says seasoning is really good .
> View attachment 508998
> 
> ...


I been wanting to try those but with shipping where kinda of high.  What store you find it in?  In the future I will be buying the powder!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 27, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I been wanting to try those but with shipping where kinda of high. What store you find it in? In the future I will be buying the powder!


Grocery store local to St. Louis . I paid $4.99 a shaker . 
Just got off their web site . 3 bottles is $18.00 plus shipping . 
Saw  a 2 pack on Amazon for $11.00 free 2 day with Prime . 
This store I shop at had the popcorn , pistachios , salsa and some other stuff . Might have to revisit the display and stock up . 

Making your own powder isn't bad if you grow your own . Takes a bunch of peppers for a little powder .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Grocery store local to St. Louis . I paid $4.99 a shaker .
> Just got off their web site . 3 bottles is $18.00 plus shipping .
> Saw  a 2 pack on Amazon for $11.00 free 2 day with Prime .
> This store I shop at had the popcorn , pistachios , salsa and some other stuff . Might have to revisit the display and stock up .
> ...


Must be gone.  Not coming up.  I have enough seasoning for a while now.  Thanks again.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Those look great . I just had fresh Hatch chilies  for the first time last week . Haven't dried any yet , but when I dry and grind for powder I leave the skin on and the seeds in .




 tallbm
   I meant to leave couple to throw in but forgt.  The skin is really thick on these things but maybe OK after drying.  Roasting them a lot of juice comes out of them which has to be flavor loss.  I wish I would of saved this juice.  I didn't realize how good it was until to late!  If I can find some more will try.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 27, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone dehydrated these guys without roasting and with skin on? Do they grind up into powder fine that way?
> 
> Also anyone ever smoke and dehydrate any of these and turn into a powder?


I’m sure you can. I buy it ground as a fine powder also freeze dried. I smoke it dry it and make seasoning too, but the fine powder I buy out of New Mexico. I can pm a link if you like. But I’m thinking it is roasted, dried and ground.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 27, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> tallbm
> I meant to leave couple to throw in but forgt.  The skin is really thick on these things but maybe OK after drying.  Roasting them a lot of juice comes out of them which has to be flavor loss.  I wish I would of saved this juice.  I didn't realize how good it was until to late!  If I can find some more will try.



I'm curious to see what you find out.  I wonder if even the skin gets so dried that it grinds to powder easily.
That sucks about the juice.  Oh well, live and learn.  You are going to be a Hatch master soon! :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 28, 2021)

tallbm said:


> I'm curious to see what you find out.  I wonder if even the skin gets so dried that it grinds to powder easily.
> That sucks about the juice.  Oh well, live and learn.  You are going to be a Hatch master soon! :)


My package delayed but hopefully get here early today.  Do you rinse that rice or anything?


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 28, 2021)

tallbm said:


> I wonder if even the skin gets so dried that it grinds to powder easily.


Are you wondering about the skin on just a hatch , or in general ?
This is an end of season assortment I did a couple years back . Ended up with a smokey sweet powder with a heat that sneaks up on you . I ground the peppers whole . Seeds , membranes and skins . Some were smoked . I guess you could sift it out and regrind , but I like it like this . 






Carolina Reaper powder I got from Richie . Good stuff . I don't think he skinned these . I know I wouldn't want to . I'm not gonna even open the bag to take the pic . Lol .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 28, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Are you wondering about the skin on just a hatch , or in general ?
> This is an end of season assortment I did a couple years back . Ended up with a smokey sweet powder with a heat that sneaks up on you . I ground the peppers whole . Seeds , membranes and skins . Some were smoked . I guess you could sift it out and regrind , but I like it like this .
> View attachment 509086
> 
> ...


Boy this would of saved me a lot of work!  I seen so many post that you need take skin off on Hatch peppers fist.  Should of tried for myself.  Sometimes research hurts you!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> need take skin off on Hatch peppers


Brian , you might . I haven't done any dried hatch yet . The ones I have don't seem to have a thick skin . This is some of what I used . I also had bell , banana , poblano , anaheim and garden salsa . That powder is all peppers . Nothing else added .


----------



## tallbm (Aug 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> My package delayed but hopefully get here early today.  Do you rinse that rice or anything?


I don't rinse it.
I find the Vitacost brand doesn't have a strong root/earth smell or flavor at all compared to other brands.  I just drain and use.  Or if I need water I just pour the whole thing in liquid and all.
I've found with any Shiritaki/Konjac product that the cooking kills the root smell.  

Also once you know it comes from a root the smell makes sense versus your brain thinking this thing came from a flour noodle making process :)

Much like with the smell of Tomatillos don't let it get to you as it goes away easy and doesn't even survive microwaving much less cooking at any level of heat. 
Like Cauliflower this rice will pick up flavor of whatever you cook it with.

The Konjac root seems to be an amazing plant lol.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 28, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Are you wondering about the skin on just a hatch , or in general ?
> This is an end of season assortment I did a couple years back . Ended up with a smokey sweet powder with a heat that sneaks up on you . I ground the peppers whole . Seeds , membranes and skins . Some were smoked . I guess you could sift it out and regrind , but I like it like this .
> View attachment 509086
> 
> ...


Was wondering about the Hatch skin.  I know in general with Jalapenos, Chilitepin, and Chilipequins the skin dehydrates and grinds up no problem but those skins are not as thick.

I've never smoked/dehydrated a poblano or hatch chili with thicker skin but my hunch is that *IF* Chili de Arbol and those other smoked leathery Mexican peppers dehydrate and grind up fine then a hatch chile should do the same :)


----------

